# Heater and Lamps for Vitamin D



## violetskyblue (Jun 6, 2015)

I am looking for a heater to use in the same room of my fluffies.

I have an old gas heater in the room but honestly it's smelly and I don't trust it. I do not want to an atrocious electric bill so what kind of heater do you recommend to be good, safe for budgies and keeps the room well heated? how are halogen ones?

I was looking at this page and was thinking of getting the *Tubular Heater with Built-in Thermostat* 120 or 190w. However this seems to be for a bird room and not a cage? my cage has this dimensions 87 x 46.5 x 70 cm (L x W x H) and the room is about 3 meters x 5 meters.

Also about those lights that give Vitamin D..I always see that they talk about watts, do they substitute the heater or should I get an heater ad a vitamin d light?


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi Ally
I think you will find this interesting, https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNF1pNOmzomQxdA1fYc8JA7n__yaYg
And this (especially the bit at the end of the post) http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/314674-keeping-budgies-warm-winter.html

Pete


----------

